# Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error. ????



## DukeNukem (May 25, 2008)

Hi There Guys

Iam Using Fedora 9, having 4 Users and One is Mine
Whenever I Log on, get this Strange Message

Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error.
Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.

but other 3 Users Work Fine with No errors

What is this error ( way above my head), is this some serious error ????


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,nautilus will work.but bonobo is something to do with mozilla/firefox ? may be some file permission issue?
read this :
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553978


removing .gnome and .nautilus is the last option


----------



## DukeNukem (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Bro 
But it didnt turn out to be Saviour, No i didnt mess with Root in my Home.
re-logging didnt do any good, Same error Pops Again.

May be due to this I cannot mount Drives in GUI  (as this is the only thing i do right now)
but thruogh CLI every thing is fine.

Any solution for this. ????


----------



## mediator (May 26, 2008)

Is ur home directory writable by u (ur username)? Check it out.


----------

